# New baby! Help, she needs a name!



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I did it. I have my new baby! I had come across an ad that did not include pictures of the puppies, and I usually don't bother with those, but this ad said to call or text for more pics so I sent them a text. The picture they sent wasn't a very good picture, but after talking with them a bit, I decided to just go "look" at the puppies. I should've known that that wouldn't work, lol. As soon as I went over to the puppies, this little girl came right up to me almost as if to say "I pick you, please take me home!" I thought she was so cute. I love her coloring and markings. Even though she isn't going to grow up to look exactly like the standard Chi, I was able to see both of her parents and I thought that they were very nice looking. So far, she has been an absolute joy! Now, the hard part, what should I name her?! Any suggestions? I like cutesy, unique names. I don't really care for human names, but she looks like a Chloe or Mia to me. I don't really want to name her either of those. I kinda like Kiwi and Kiki, and my daughter likes Arya and Sara. Any other ideas of what she looks like?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, she is adorable! And she does look much nicer than the other puppy! I love the Chocolate. I like Chloe, Mocha, Latte, Charlotte, Lacey, Stella, Penny for her. I don't know why, and I am not very good at naming, but those are the first names that popped into my head.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful. Chocolates are so pretty. I also really love the name Kiwi.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww sweetie pie! :love5: Congrats! 

I adore Kiwi, very unique. I always wanted to call a dog Lola, it would have been
Bella's name if she didn't already come to us with hers. I like the Russian name
Sasha a lot too, yes it's a person's name, but I especially like it for your girl. :love2:


----------



## dlynnt (Jul 6, 2012)

She is too cute! I thought Latte too. But she also looks like a royal little princess, so you could go with Princess or Priny (pronounced Prin eee). Congratulations!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

She's adorable. I am also a fan of Arya I almost named Faye that lol. I also like Vixie and Lilo for your girl.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is gorgeous, really pretty markings.
How about Apple, Pumpkin, Snickers, Sundae, Tiramisu, Cookie?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is gorgeous, really pretty markings.
> How about Apple, Pumpkin, Snickers, Sundae, Tiramisu, Cookie?



Someone's a little hungry I think...:eatdrink:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL! She just looks so yummy...


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

How about Arya, Kiwi, Teaka, Katy, Chloe or Skittles? Urgh, I'm so confused, lol! Finding the perfect name is so hard!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of those, I like Chloe and Kiwi.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I was tempted to name Gemma Skittles or Kiwi. I would pick Kiwi, though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jennifer, choose one name out of your favorites and try it for a day or two, once 
you try it out you'll be able to tell if you like how it sounds and if it suits your
pup. It usually takes me a week or two to name a dog, it's not so easy.
After all you'll be using this name several times per day for more or less 15 years.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I like Pumpkin as well but I've been told no food names, lol. I also like Mocha Latte and when I said that my daughter said "More Karate or Mochalotti?"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL @ More Karate :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

See, she looks too feminine for a less than girlie name to me. I see Josie, Sadie, Lila, Annabelle, Rosie or Eva.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, and both she and your daughter are simply precious!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So no food names and no people names? That should narrow it down a bit...


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, and both she and your daughter are simply precious!


Thanks Karen! 

As for the food and people names, that is what they say. Since she's my baby, I get the final say, lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How about Poppet, Fleur, Kizzy, Bibi, Dixie, Pepsi, Dream, Fizz, Coco...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is adorable! And your beautiful daughter looks absolutely in love with her - so sweet.

I have a little chocolate cutie pie called Chloe so obviously I love that name (she also answers to Princess Clo Clo). I love Primm, short for Primrose (Hunger Games fan here), Milly, Maisie, Aggie, Lottie - basically anything that sounds like an old lady name I love.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmmm, well if no people or food names, Luna has always been one of my favorite dog names. I also really like the name Arya that you mentioned, if it's pronounced like the young girl character in Game of Thrones ("ar-ee-ah"). And I know this is a person name, but Willow is my favorite name ever and I think it fits her well. I only didn't name Gemma Willow because that's what I intend to name my future daughter, lol!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Willow is my favorite name ever and I think it fits her well


 I agree! Willow is adorable, I vote for that


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Willow is PERFECT for her


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Princess Clo Clo is a cute nickname for Chloe! I do also like Lotti, Willow, Prim (I also love Hunger Games!), Coco, Josie and Sadie. Arya would definitely be pronounced as Ar-ee-ah from Game of Thrones. Love that show!

My daughter is now voting for Mochalottie, lol! I guess if we named her that then we could call her Lottie for short.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Adorable! I've always wanted a Weimeriner named Willow. Your Kiwi and Lottie picks are the cutest. IMO


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennin24 said:


> Arya would definitely be pronounced as Ar-ee-ah from Game of Thrones. Love that show!.


Me too! So sad that the second season is over. It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I really like willow and kiwi


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Me too! So sad that the second season is over. It's going to be a long wait!


Oh I know! They don't make enough episodes! I'm thinking on reading the books because I don't want to wait for the next season, but I'm not sure if I really want to read ahead. I like watching the show and not know what will happen next. Guess I could just read the first two books, but I'm sure that would be like saying you are only going to eat one potato chip or that you are only going to have one Chi, almost impossible to do, lol! I'm already wanting to get a second Chi to have as a playmate to lil miss no name. :laughing8:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennin24 said:


> Oh I know! They don't make enough episodes! I'm thinking on reading the books because I don't want to wait for the next season, but I'm not sure if I really want to read ahead. I like watching the show and not know what will happen next. Guess I could just read the first two books, but I'm sure that would be like saying you are only going to eat one potato chip or that you are only going to have one Chi, almost impossible to do, lol! I'm already wanting to get a second Chi to have as a playmate to lil miss no name. :laughing8:


I know! I wish there were more episodes per season. I will be patient and just wait for the next season, because I bet I would just read ahead as well!

Oh, I know what you mean about wanting another Chi already. If we could afford another, we'd get another, but for now it will just have to be spoiled little Gemma.  I miss puppy searching, though! And buying all the things to prepare for bringing her home. I can't wait until we can do it all over again.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Kiwi is pretty cool and unique! 

What about Lola, Lulu, Caramel, Moxie, or Pooka?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I would watch her personality and than go through a bunch of names you like and call her each one and see which one she reacts too. I did that with Daisy. She was almost called Princess, Diva, Tinkerbell, Taco (hubby wanted that name) and finally she reacted to Daisy. 

She looks like a Coco Chanel (yes the clothing designer, lol)


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

oh your daughter is adorable and looks so happy with her incredibly cute puppy! She looks like a tinkerbell to me!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

she is very beautiful!!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! As of right now, we have narrowed the list a little. These are some of our favorites:

Arya
Kiwi
Willow
Katy
Chloe
Skittles
Coco
Lottie- (Mochalottie)

I am not opposed to adding new names though as time goes on and more of her personality comes out. As of right now it's basically sleep mode and play mode. She is very friendly though and hasn't seemed to be too scared or shy of things. I did run the vacuum today while she was in her cage and she just stayed laying in her bed sleeping but popping open an eye every few minutes to check on the vacuum. She also went outside onto our back porch and seemed very nervous out there and didn't really venture far from my feet. But, it was also raining at the time. I'm not taking her outside to potty yet, just having her use her potty pads. She hasn't barked yet, which I'm very happy about, but she has cried a bit. I don't think she cried too bad last night and she has cried a couple of times today when she was in her cage and couldn't see anyone. She is very sweet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I vote for Arya, it's pretty and unusual.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I say go with your daughter's choice, it's fun.  And Lottie for short is super cute.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> She looks like a Coco Chanel (yes the clothing designer, lol)



There can only be one Chanel. :coolwink:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I still vote for More Karate. Has a real ring to it...


----------



## bea (Jul 15, 2012)

She's very cute..i think Chloe fits really good though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I still vote for More Karate. Has a real ring to it...



Hahaha, I think I'm going to write that one down, to use for a future rescue. :lol: 
It's brilliant. If you say it very fast it sounds very ethnic, I like it. 


If you think that's a funny/silly name, I should tell you about the Pom I had. I
called her Kissa....Kissa means CAT in Russian....haha, surprisingly it was not
confusing in our household, even though we had an actual cat as well.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I called her Kissa....Kissa means CAT in Russian....haha, surprisingly it was not
> confusing in our household, even though we had an actual cat as well.


And Kissa in Greek means Jaybird...so the Greek Kissa better be careful of the Russian Kissa! 

Such a pretty little girl...I also vote Lottie..its seems to suit her.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

When I was coming up with names incasei got a girl I came up with Bella, Boo , Lottie and Lexi. I also like Maisy. My suggestion would be Beka though, because it means beautiful.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love 
kiwi and Willow!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How about "Bonnie" because she really is. x


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Still no closer on the name game for us. When we took her to the vet my husband had them list her name as "Jane Dog" (instead of Jane Doe) and then everyone started calling her Jane, lol. Most of them didn't get it at first and then thought it was cute once we told them what Jane Dog meant. Now you'd think after all of that, we would just call her Jane, but no. Hubby really doesn't want a human name. I've heard numerous people say that she will name herself. I just hope that I hear whatever it is that she chooses, because I am clueless at this point! And I hope she doesn't take to long to decide, lol!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

since you like unique names ,i have a ferret called Kinta  , i think its girly but unique  , and and i dont think my Kinta would mind sharing her name with a gorgeous little chi  ... a few others lol

Ashta
Whisper
Illy
Rouge
Astra
Kayto
Chardi 
Shandy
Tosca
Taffy
Winter


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

We kinda like Whisper so are adding that to our growing list of names. I just keep calling her Princess Chi because she is a little Princess like all little girls. Her and my daughter fit in well with each other, lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You could also go for Wispa which is a chocolate bar over here, not sure if they have them in the States


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

We have now added:

Cuddles- because she loves to cuddle with you for hours!
Spritzle- because that makes us think of the way a puppy plays and bounces around and is full of energy
Razzyl- same reasons as Spritzle
Rhuu- no reason, my son likes it

Are we maybe getting closer since we actually have reasons why we like these names now?

Also still in the running right now, but that keeps changing:

Kiwi, Chloe, Willow, Katy, Autumn, Kahlua, Trixy, Zoey, Scarlet


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

I know you said no food names, but oh my Brownie or Cocoa Bean popped into my head.

I might be influenced by hunger though, LOL


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like Scarlet. Had my girl not been given to me named, it was one of my favorites on our list.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I still love Kiwi and Willow. She looks like either of those to me.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I L-O-V-E love love love Razzyl...
That is so cute!
Keep us posted


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I like Kiki!

If you would take a food name.....Brownie!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh i like Willow, and Scarlet. How about Ophilia or Rosa?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Kaylee

And Dazzle. 

And in line with the Spritzle and Razzyl theme, there's also Bubbles and Sparkle.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I think we are leaning towards the name Korra. Not sure how that came about, but everyone in the family likes it and when I call her Korra, she perks up and wags her tail and tries to jump and lick my face. Not sure how to spell it yet though. I was trying to look up name meanings and haven't found much.
Quorra means "heart" with an Italian origin and that spelling is used in the movie Tron: Legacy
Cora means "heart, maiden" with a Greek origin and that spelling is used in the movie Titanic
Kora means "filled heart" with a Greek origin
Korra means "from the mountain valley" with an Irish origin

I'm leaning towards either Quorra or Korra. I think Korra looks prettier when spelled out in different fonts.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I like Kora.  In Russian it means "bark"...not a dog bark but the bark of a tree.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Kora is a very nice name! And it sounds like she likes it too!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

She is such a cutie! I am no good at naming dogs (or any animals) though. I always try out a name for a few days before making it "official" we called Kerri Flora for 3 or 4 days before a friend suggested Kerrigan and it was so perfect. 

If I had to pick one for you I would go with Kiwi- but I like a lot on your list!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Korra is a beautiful name!


----------

